# Long Beach Golden Anniversary IKC 2014



## rockpj (Aug 30, 2014)

I attended the 50th Long Beach IKC 2014. I had an exceptional time, met some fine martial artists and very much enjoyed the two days worth of workshops. The instructors at the workshops were informative, humble, friendly, and very good at what they do and they kept the class moving along and interesting. Unfortunately at the American Kenpo portion of the competition there was not a sound system for announcing ring assignments and hard to hear them over the normal sound of the large number of participants and spectators. I saw some high-ranking black belts do some good forms and some less. The under belts also performed good forms and full of energy reminding me of my past years. Sparring rings moved along quickly, intense and lots of action and one could rack up 10 points quickly.

I met or re-met many of the high ranking martial artists in our system such as Mr LaBounty, Mr Supulveda, Mr Speakman, Mr Downey, Mrs. White, Ms DiRienzo, Ms Tanaka-Whitson, Mr Whitson, Mr Sandler, Mr Velez, Mr Ed Parker Jr, and guest Benny the Jet. They were very approachable, friendly and willing to discuss or answer any questions regarding kenpo. 

The Friday Night Technique Line was very active and with good technique for the most part. Mr Tabatabai who did an exceptional job at keeping it moving along and interesting coordinated it.

The Women in Martial Arts Symposium included a discussion and stories from women such as Ms White, Ms Tanaka, Ms DiRienzo, Ms Downey, Ms Lawrence, Ms Owen, Ms Scanlon and many more who have rose through the ranks and have Martial Arts School's or other businesses.

The Night of Champions Showcase and demonstrations presentation was exceptional and televised through the net live through out the world during a set time block. Grand Champions in fighting, open-hand forms and weapon forms were decided and contained various martial arts discipline, which were also being held during the 50th MA Festival. The EPAK demonstration team held everyone's eye with forms and self-defense techniques and conducted a final salute to the heavens saluting Mr. Parker.

The finally was the 50th Anniversary Celebration Luau Dinner. Here we were all in civilian clothes, sipping beverages, eating great tasting food, socializing, taking photos and entertained by Hawaiian dancers. They even got several of the master black belts of our system to learn how to hula....lots of photos on that part.

Mr. Cooper hosted a fine event and it was a great several days of being part of the historic 50th Anniversary and something Mr. Parker would have been proud to witness. It was announced that this would be the last IKC held in Long Beach.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 30, 2014)

Welcome to MartialTalk. I've always enjoyed attending the IKC's. You never know who you are going to run into... old friends and making new friends. That's where I met Ed Parker years ago. 
I hope someone picks up where Steve is leaving off. He's done a great job. I would like to see it continue.


----------

